
The Scala ecosystem - chuwy
http://appliedscala.com/blog/2016/scala-ecosystem/
======
azaras
I am not a Scala developer but I try to learn it. I think that the problem
with Scala, as well as with C++, is: It has too much features.

I think it is better to learn several programming languages that one
overloaded.

Whith an overloaded programming language you have: A very few programmers that
understand the whole thing and others that understand only some parts.

Whith several simple programming languages you have: A very few programmers
that understand all the languages well and others that only understand one but
well.

~~~
premium-concern
> It has too much features.

Examples?

